# Last Weekend Report



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

Sorry for the the late report, last Saturday we left the destin dock at 5:30 planning to do some trolling and maybe some bottom depending on the water and weather conditions, start heading towards liberty and water was little rough so we decide to do some high speed trolling, after 15 minutes 50W start to scream, 10 minutes later we boated our first BFT of this year, we stoped at liberty ship and tried everything there but we did not catch nothing decent to keep, decided to head back in trolling and we caught a Spanish.

Sunday we left dock at 5:30 again, weather was showing some storms comimg from south east so we decide to head towards the edge, water was rough again so there we went high speed trolling, we saw lotta fly fish everywhere from 2 miles offshore all the way out, after about 40 minutes we caught a decent size king mackerel, after long and wet ride out we made to the first spot Angelina tug boat, first drop we caught a grouper, after that nothing so we decide to move forward trolling and try bottom later on since was first day of full moon, we were setting up for trolling and we had a really good bite, let the line loose couple times but no takers, trolled all the way and no more bites, but lots of fly fish, got to the spot and start bottom fishing, we caught plenty red snapper, trigger and almaco all ilegal fish were released safely, after litle awhile we decide to move to the edge, we got there and start catching mingos, they were litle over 10” so they were quickly released, real shortly after that dolphins were all over and stealing every fish we had hooked lol, we even moved several times to different spot there and they were stealing our catches, so got so pissed off and decided to start trolling, only took 10 minutes to have double header Mahi, so we troll for a bit more, stoped at state water spot for trigger and caught bunch under size and only one keeper, so we decided to haul ass back in, really good weekend for sure besides weather lol


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

Catches


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ya'll did mo better then we did, but we didn't troll at all. Every place we stopped marked fish but all had lockjaw!!!


Dang feet pics and folks eating nanners on the boat!!!!!!!!! Geeeezzzzzzz um!


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

Jason said:


> Ya'll did mo better then we did, but we didn't troll at all. Every place we stopped marked fish but all had lockjaw!!!
> 
> 
> Dang feet pics and folks eating nanners on the boat!!!!!!!!! Geeeezzzzzzz um!



Full moon and rough seas normally don’t seem to produce good bottom fishing at least in the morning for some reason, some say because they feeding during night time, and as many fly fish I have seen lately I will troll every time


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Lipz said:


> Full moon and rough seas normally don’t seem to produce good bottom fishing at least in the morning for some reason, some say because they feeding during night time, and as many fly fish I have seen lately I will troll every time



I even commented to my buddy who went with me that it was so rough we should have trolled on the way out!!! We made it to 30+ miles out and it took A WHILE!!!! We could have backed off a couple and trolled just fine!!! Just something to put into the back of my mind next time... Even though we didn't produce alot, seeing the blue marlin was worth the beating and banging!!!! I made some awesome fish dip outta the bo-bo and will be keeping em more often now!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

Jason said:


> Lipz said:
> 
> 
> > Full moon and rough seas normally don’t seem to produce good bottom fishing at least in the morning for some reason, some say because they feeding during night time, and as many fly fish I have seen lately I will troll every time
> ...


----------



## Solace (Apr 23, 2009)

I went about 17 miles, hit several spots, each spot showed tons of fish, but mostly lockjaw. A few small snapper and trigger, one decent red snapper on top. Trolled a bunch but only 1 bonito.


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

Solace said:


> I went about 17 miles, hit several spots, each spot showed tons of fish, but mostly lockjaw. A few small snapper and trigger, one decent red snapper on top. Trolled a bunch but only 1 bonito.


We did some bottom fishing in the morning, but was slow too, so we decided to troll and try to do bottom later in the day, we were at the edge around 11 and we had some solid bite, it might be because the full
Moon probably


----------

